# Pigeon Forge, Tn Koa Review



## e5b

Following a week in Cherokee we pulled the camper over the Mtns to the Pigeon Forge KOA. This was our first experience with a KOA. Right off the bat we got a 'off' vibe when we were booking it the month prior. We were generally unhappy with KOA but we made the best of it and had some great family fun.

What we didn't enjoy about the Pigeon Forge KOA:

- Some very unfriendly staff (good ones too).
- Sites are right on top of each other. Tightest campground we've been to.
- The KOA is right in the middle of town.
- Tiny pool for the amount of folks staying there.
- Not a lot of shade.

Now for the positive stuff....anything and everything to do there to include: Dollywood, Smokey Mtn National Park, Tons of shopping. However, we could have done all these things while staying at Cherokee. Live and learn. We will not be returning to this campground.










Below is a picture of Cades Cove:


----------



## duggy

I find most KOA's are camping's equivalent to dining at McDonalds. It'll get the job done, but there are better places, if you know which ones they are. At the same time, you know you could do worse, so at least you can be fairly confident that you won't be searching for alternatives when you should be camping. To be fair, we did stay at the KOA near Lake Placid NY, and it was a fairly nice park. Best KOA I've stayed at.


----------



## jwaliff

e5b said:


> Following a week in Cherokee we pulled the camper over the Mtns to the Pigeon Forge KOA. This was our first experience with a KOA. Right off the bat we got a 'off' vibe when we were booking it the month prior. We were generally unhappy with KOA but we made the best of it and had some great family fun.
> 
> What we didn't enjoy about the Pigeon Forge KOA:
> 
> - Some very unfriendly staff (good ones too).
> - Sites are right on top of each other. Tightest campground we've been to.
> - The KOA is right in the middle of town.
> - Tiny pool for the amount of folks staying there.
> - Not a lot of shade.
> 
> Now for the positive stuff....anything and everything to do there to include: Dollywood, Smokey Mtn National Park, Tons of shopping. However, we could have done all these things while staying at Cherokee. Live and learn. We will not be returning to this campground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a picture of Cades Cove:


I have stayed at several KOA cgs.They are usually my first choice when traveling.KOA's are usually clean with well kept clean showers and amenities.I did spend a week in this KOA (Pigeon Forge)with my son who was 13 at the time in 2003.It is true the sites are very close.My son still says that trip was the best time of his life.There is a Trolley stop right in front of this KOA.You do not even have to drive while you're there if you don't want to.
-Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg is one of my favorite destinations because there are so many things to enjoy:
-Dollywood,one of my favorite parks.We love the shows.
-Gatlinburg in the evening,with the street musicians playing live music up and down the main street.
-Go Carts,Arcades,Virtual Theaters,what more could a kid ask for?So many to choose from.
-Live shows:The Dixie Stampede,The Hatfield and McCoy Dinner Feud,Comedy Barn just to name a few.
In this area (the area itself) is the main attraction and I would stay at this CG again.
From what I could see of other CG's in this area most all are cramped and crowded during the summer season.
For the readers of this thread,if you haven't been to this area,try it.You will find a few things that you enjoy and will probably go back.


----------



## RDS

We have never been a big KOA fan either but the KOA in Harper's Ferry, WV is now one of our favorite campgrounds. The staff is very friendly, the spaces are nice and big in the rear half of the park and there are 100's of attractions near the park.

It is worth a stay if your in the area.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

From what I have experienced at campgrounds in Pigeon Forge, they are all tight regarding campsites.


----------



## JGFan24

We have been staying at the PF/Gatlinburg KOA for about 4 years, visiting 4-5 times per year. We have camped at several campgrounds in the area, as sometimes when we go (when koa is closed for winter) we have to stay elsewhere. Upon sampling several of the offerings, I must say that all-in-all the KOA ranks up near the top. It is conveniently located to EVERYTHING, and it is true that you never have to drive if you don't want to; but, almost all campgrounds in the area have trolley stops. However, if you've ever been in the area on a big car show week (there are several each year) or a particularly busy holiday weekend, then you are already aware that even the trolleys can't really get anywhere in the traffic, so its nice to start walking from the center. I feel that the sites, as others have said, are comparable to others in the area, but I must disagree about the lack of shade. While there are some center spots that don't have an abundance of mature trees, most of the campground, at least 3/4 of it, is covered in mature trees giving plenty of shade. Other parks in the area have no trees at all or new trees shorter than most RVs.

So,

PROS: Clean, shady, adequate store, beside city park (dog walking), adequate site size, location, location, location.....

CONS: I hate to say it, but most of the cons have to do with etiquitte of the other campers, such as people cutting through your site to get to bathrooms (I have begun carrying crime-scene tape to block passers-through), on busy weekends you can't enjoy the pool because of people letting their kids hit people with footballs, frisbees etc.(face it folks, not everyone loves your kids as much as you do......and yes I have children, and had to have that same talk with my wife several years ago), and then there is the whole issue of people letting their pets either attack your dogs (they should ban retractable leashes) or crap right in front of your site. I guess that means my con is that the park should do a better jobs of posting pool rules, pet rules, and that type of thing. You wouldn't think they'd have to.....

Just my 2 cents......


----------



## atomlinson

e5b said:


> Following a week in Cherokee we pulled the camper over the Mtns to the Pigeon Forge KOA. This was our first experience with a KOA. Right off the bat we got a 'off' vibe when we were booking it the month prior. We were generally unhappy with KOA but we made the best of it and had some great family fun.
> 
> What we didn't enjoy about the Pigeon Forge KOA:
> 
> - Some very unfriendly staff (good ones too).
> - Sites are right on top of each other. Tightest campground we've been to.
> - The KOA is right in the middle of town.
> - Tiny pool for the amount of folks staying there.
> - Not a lot of shade.
> 
> Now for the positive stuff....anything and everything to do there to include: Dollywood, Smokey Mtn National Park, Tons of shopping. However, we could have done all these things while staying at Cherokee. Live and learn. We will not be returning to this campground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a picture of Cades Cove:


Sorry you had a bad experience in the Smokies. We once stayed at Clabough's Campground, which is on Wears Valley Road off of the strip. You probably passed it on your way to Cades Cove. Great campground, friendly employees, the trolley stops out in front, and it's away from the chaos on the strip, yet not too far away when you're ready to tackle the strip. I highly recommend Clabough's!


----------



## 5th Time Around

I have not camped in Pigeon Forge area so I can't comment on that part. But my kids had the best time there when they were younger. Being from Florida anything in mountains is good, though i tell people it is like International Drive (Orlando) but in the mountains. Cade's coves is great, there is a river swimming hole in the National Park, Dollywood is my favorite park in the East, the aquarium is beautiful too.


----------

